# whatever happened to Golden Griddle pancake syrup



## skewered (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I haven't seen Golden Griddle pancake syrup in ages!  It used to have an iron skillet featured on the bottle.

Sure wish I could find some.  Is it still around?

SK


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Piece 'o' cake, or stack....

http://www.hometownfavorites.com/golden-griddle.asp


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Amazon has it.


----------



## dejdor (Jun 19, 2016)

You


skewered said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't seen Golden Griddle pancake syrup in ages! It used to have an iron skillet featured on the bottle.
> 
> ...


can find it at Key Food Supermarket


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Considering this is from 2011 they have probably found it by now...


----------

